# some of my recent work



## J14CCY

after 25 years away from a pencil or brush. Getting back into the groove and loving it.


Russ


----------



## J14CCY

Had a request for another coo so finished this little fella off last night. 
Cheers


Russ


----------



## Rrr

For the life of me I cannot believe why noone replied, as these are really nice pieces, thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## J14CCY

Thank you


----------



## dickhutchings

Yes this is great work. You must have been very good when you put it down. I hope you have more in the works.


----------



## J14CCY

Some more recent work.


----------



## dickhutchings

Great stuff!! It's so very good that there isn't anything to critique from my stand point so all I can say is wow!


----------



## J14CCY

and my latest finished pieces. Thanks for looking


----------



## dickhutchings

Now when you say your latest?? You've uploaded a gallery worth of paintings and they're all very good, how about something truly new? A work in progress maybe that we can discuss or learn from.


----------



## J14CCY

ok, here's a couple of WIP at the moment. Darth was sketched out last night, and Indian on Horseback has been getting worked on just sporadically as I'm not really feeling it. Some nights I get into it so make the most when I feel in the mood.


Thanks


----------



## Rrr

Amazing art, thank you!


----------



## Jm321

I love how you don't stick to just one style, you can paint abstract and realism. You are very skilled indeed!


----------



## J14CCY

Thank you very much. Means a lot. Still trying to build confidence in what I do but getting there. 
finished the Darth Vader and Indian on horse yesterday so will put up pics as soon as I can


Thanks again


Russ


----------



## J14CCY

Darth Vader and Indian,


----------



## Knoxa

The second picture in the original post, those are gorgeous well done!


----------



## J14CCY

Knoxa said:


> The second picture in the original post, those are gorgeous well done!




Thank you very much


----------



## Grampy

What a waste of 25 years, these are superb.
Steve.


----------



## DefosseArt

i like them, i asspecially like the abstract part, "partners" fits right in a modern living room, perfect to stare at it ;-) good done!


----------



## J14CCY

Grampy said:


> What a waste of 25 years, these are superb.
> Steve.


Thanks Steve, appreciate it


Russ


----------



## Ravine

I really enjoyed seeing your work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Wow! Really good work!

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using Tapatalk


----------

